# 1930s House (South Norfolk)



## hamishsfriend (Apr 8, 2011)

Its name is Oaklands and it has stood hidden behind tall trees for many years, barely to be glimpsed although it is situated on a busy road. Only after the surrounding trees were cut down, in an effort to create a garden, so it seems, has it become visible. It appears that the house has been cleared out and is in the process of being renovated. 






















Presently the building is stripped bare except for few period details such as the tiled fireplaces, which have been retained. 
















I do not know details concerning the history of this particular house but can offer some general information. In the 1920s and 1930s over four million houses were built to cater for the demands of people who wanted to own their homes. Mortgages had become more affordable and thanks to the newly introduced hire-purchase schemes low income families could purchase all the products they needed. Machine-made, mass produced items replaced craftsmanship.






One of the two distinct building styles that developed had evolved from the earlier Arts & Crafts era. The houses consisted of a mixture of red brick and pebbledash and often had half-timbering, red clay tile roofs and tile-hung walls. Other features included parquet floors and large, plain, steel-framed windows that were frequently arranged in a curve so as to allow as much sunlight as possible to enter the house.




































Leaded glass in iron casement windows set in wood can also frequently be found in such houses.
















In larger homes, halls may have had panelled walls and parquet floors whereas linoleum or quarry tiles were used in the kitchen. Bedrooms often had fitted furniture, dark varnished floorboards and an electric fire, living rooms would frequently be carpeted.


----------



## MD (Apr 9, 2011)

thats quite nice i like the shot of the Crittall windows and doors 
and the stained glass


----------



## BahrainPete (Apr 9, 2011)

Fantastic find and a bit of a time capsule. I'm glad it hasn't been chavved.


----------



## hamishsfriend (Apr 9, 2011)

MD said:


> thats quite nice i like the shot of the Crittall windows and doors
> and the stained glass



Thanks, and thank you very much for the info on Crittal windows.


----------



## hamishsfriend (Apr 9, 2011)

BahrainPete said:


> Fantastic find and a bit of a time capsule. I'm glad it hasn't been chavved.



Thank you, glad you liked. It is a bit of a time capsule and I wish I'd known about this house earlier. As the situation is at present, items that may have been of interest have been cleared out and renovation appears to progress fast, so, I am glad to have at least caught on camera what there is left. The windows will definitely be replaced, I am guessing that they will keep these fireplaces, though.


----------



## manof2worlds (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm sure I saw this on the way back from Reedham the other day - there were people working around it. Wished I'd stopped and had a chat with them now X-(


----------



## swanseamale47 (Apr 9, 2011)

Some great pics there, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, what a fantastic house. The tiled fireplaces are such a delight...I really hope they keep them. So many lovely features. 
Fab find, H.


----------



## xman53 (Apr 9, 2011)

what a beautiful house I hope someone buys it and restores it to its former glory..well done!


----------



## hamishsfriend (Apr 9, 2011)

manof2worlds said:


> I'm sure I saw this on the way back from Reedham the other day - there were people working around it. Wished I'd stopped and had a chat with them now X-(



The doors have now been taken out.


----------



## hamishsfriend (Apr 9, 2011)

xman53 said:


> what a beautiful house I hope someone buys it and restores it to its former glory..well done!



Thank you. I wish I'd spotted it earlier, before it got completely stripped. I believe it will be restored, though, and it looks as if the original features will be retained.


----------



## wagg20 (Apr 9, 2011)

Spotted this on the way from Norwich yesterday strangely enough! As you say, its a shame that we didn't discover it sooner.


----------



## hamishsfriend (Apr 9, 2011)

wagg20 said:


> Spotted this on the way from Norwich yesterday strangely enough! As you say, its a shame that we didn't discover it sooner.



I've driven up and down that road umpteen times and was most surprised to see a house there, all of a sudden.


----------



## smiler (Apr 9, 2011)

Good Pics and report, love the one of the tiles, thanks for sharing.


----------



## OSPA (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow its amazing that it had so many original features left. How long had it been empty for? Shame they couldn't just keep the original doors etc in and just revamp them rather than just ripping them out.


----------



## rectory-rat (Apr 10, 2011)

Great set of pics and a superb report as ever 
Great place.....

-RR


----------



## hamishsfriend (Apr 10, 2011)

> How long had it been empty for?



I've no idea. Until recently the house could not be seen for the tall trees surrounding it. Had I known of its existence I would have tried to have a look earlier.



> Great set of pics and a superb report as ever



Thank you, *RR*, for your kind words.


----------



## Potter (Apr 11, 2011)

It's great that it's being saved. That first black & white photo works really well.


----------



## duke558 (Apr 16, 2011)

Been driving past this house for years.There used to be a few cars in the driveway including an L reg mondeo that was new then and never moved to my knowledge.


----------



## LulaTaHula (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow - what a beautiful house! An incredible find. I love the composition in your third shot


----------



## hamishsfriend (Apr 16, 2011)

duke558 said:


> Been driving past this house for years.There used to be a few cars in the driveway including an L reg mondeo that was new then and never moved to my knowledge.



Interesting, thanks. There's no sign of the Mondeo now, the only vehicles I sometimes see parked in there are builders' vans, I think.


----------



## maximus (May 28, 2011)

I drove past this beautiful house today,lots of workers there but not much progress,the only difference I can see is the bay windows on the side of the house have been removed as if waiting for an extention...which is great news I think cos I certainly wouldn't want developers flattening it,that would be a shame,its a really big plot the house sits on.

I remember there being massive trees in front of it and the mondeo parked under them....going green with moss and stuff!!!


----------



## hamishsfriend (May 28, 2011)

*maximus*, AFAIK the house will be renovated, not demolished, which is indeed good news.


----------



## Snips86x (May 30, 2011)

WOW! That is such a beautiful litle house with so many original features. Love it!


----------



## jayeastanglia (Jun 2, 2011)

went past this house last weekend on way back from a steam rally and there was plenty of workers and machinery on site..


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 2, 2011)

at 1st i was ......... 

and then i was.. 



>


----------



## talkalot (Jun 26, 2011)

I bet who ever owns it now got it for virtually nothing  will be interesting to see the outcome... once its finished take a few photos to put up


----------



## hamishsfriend (Jun 26, 2011)

talkalot said:


> I bet who ever owns it now got it for virtually nothing  will be interesting to see the outcome... once its finished take a few photos to put up



I am keeping an eye on it.


----------



## nanook (Jun 27, 2011)

*Half a House !*

Well it's a pretty place, but by today's standards, only half there. The owner is up for new Kitchen, Bathroom, Laundry & various Toilets & maybe needs an add-on extension to put it all in. Serious money !

Where I live [ Sydney ], most of this class of building [ 1930's free-standing Brick ] has doubled in size for modern requirements. The question is always whether to alter or rebuild.

Lucky the roof & floors here seem OK.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 27, 2011)

I was like "OMG, NO WAI"



hamishsfriend said:


> Presently the building is stripped bare except for few period details such as the tiled fireplaces, which have been retained.



Great find


----------



## nelly (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice stuff matey, thanks


----------



## ryedale rodent (Jun 29, 2011)

Shame some of the original doors have been removed; hope this doesn't mean that horrible uPVC windows are the next 'improvement'. Thanks for a really interesting post.


----------

